# Little fishing, little calling



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Well Maybe a little more fishing then calling...
Like 11 hours! Finally the wind came up,30mph ish, and we left. two 24" pike, an 18" walleye, and a 11" perch. BUT
I had my calls with us and when the shore looked right I'd call from the boat. " Here Coyote, Here coyote" no with the calls. Three out of three times I had a coyote appear. One it just showed up on the horizon, no shot. One time dead down wind you could see he smelled us but people fish all the time, no one calls from a boat. We pulled the anchor and started a drift to him but it gave up and left before we could get in to shooting range. The last one came charging off a ridge down a trail right to the mud and was frothing at the mouth mad. Standing there looking out over the water. Barking and Howling challenge talk, What the heck... I wonder what he was thinking a pup being eaten by a pike or something ??? No shot by then the waves were at the three foot size and no way to shoot, but very fun. I'll have to make a dedicated calling trip and do it right next time.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great way to go for a combo.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's and story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like a nice fun day. Can't wait until I get some vacation time and get a chance to do some of this.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pike, walleye and Perch--- now theres some good eat'in fish. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

right on.I'LL have to try that calling from boat thing. it is illegal to fire from boat here but might get some good film


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I wish I'd read this thread before now. I just camped and hunted by a lake this weekend. I thought about calling from a bank, but didn't. I wonder if it would have been as effective as calling from on the water.


----------

